# Pinterest



## Miz Jenny (Apr 29, 2013)

Spent this mornimg checking out soap displays on Pinterest.  Lots of really good ideas. Because I have rheumatoid arthritis,  weight is always an issue. Just type soap displays in the search box.


----------



## apphorses (Apr 29, 2013)

Sweet! 

Thank you!


----------



## christinak (Apr 29, 2013)

I have horrible pain in my thumb joints and the tops of my feet and I think it's arthritis.  I've been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia but I don't know if I buy it.  I don't have pain in any of the tender points for Fibro.

Have you made a display yet?  I can't carry really heavy things or I will drop them, I just bought a bunch of baskets...I can't think of anything better at the moment!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 29, 2013)

C: you should be blood tested to see if your RA factor is elevated, so you can start treatment, if  necessary. I have a great display made by hubby & it worked like a charm for last year's weekly market gig, because I could leave it up week to week.  That's changing this year.

I'm doing 3 weekly markets. 2 of which I'll be selling out of the back of our suv. Hubby is making me a slide-out table with supporting legs and I'll probably use a folding table for body products. Market #3 provides table & tent but I'm not sure if I can pull my vehicle up to unload or have to carry, in which case,  he's  going to fashion one out of foam board.


----------



## christinak (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like you're busy!  I wish I had markets around here to sell at


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 30, 2013)

It is going to be a busy season. Our market season is mid to late July until Canadian Thanksgiving in October. I worry about having the necessary stamima; my new knee will be a bonus in that direction.


----------



## Brandica2013 (Apr 30, 2013)

christinak said:


> I have horrible pain in my thumb joints and the tops of my feet and I think it's arthritis.  I've been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia but I don't know if I buy it.  I don't have pain in any of the tender points for Fibro.
> 
> Have you made a display yet?  I can't carry really heavy things or I will drop them, I just bought a bunch of baskets...I can't think of anything better at the moment!



I have Fibromyalgia and I pretty much have all over pain and I got like 16 tender points out of 18.I also have Osteoarthritis in both hips along with Chronic pain & nerve damage from a spinal fusion gone wrong in "07" & I'm 34...so i know how that feels...this is one of the many reasons I started making soap i feel like I'm doing something & not just laying in bed anymore & I can sit down when needed.Your does sound like arthritis though cause I thought you had to have at-least 11 out of 18 of the tender points??


----------



## christinak (Apr 30, 2013)

It's odd because they never asked me about the tender points.  I've been going to the doc for a while now...back and forth with blood work and crap.  I feel like they just said it so I'd leave them alone!  My markers for something with arthritis and lupus came back slightly elevated but not enough to merit a diagnosis.  Since they put me on gabapentin it's gotten better in my knees and elbows.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 30, 2013)

You ladies just sent me to tears. Not from sadness but relief. I am 34 and I have an immune disorder as I have mentioned several times. It's basically a chronic swelling condition and it has caused some nerve damage. My range of motion is getting smaller and I am in constant pain. I work on my feet for a living. I'm just tired of being tired. And I only just turned 34. Pain sucks but I am in favor of talking about it together. It helps when you know you're not alone.


----------



## Mimi67 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a Pinterest addict


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 30, 2013)

Most people don't understand autoimmune diseases. They don't understand the meds we take to suppress our immune systems. So, we push on, leading our lives, as normally as possible. I'm  older than y'all and I've had RA since January 3, 2002. Please don't hesitate to private message me when you need some support.

Jenny


----------



## Ancel (Apr 30, 2013)

You ladies are all fabulous!!! Love to you, and health, and joy, full of admiration for you all :grin:


----------



## Ruthie (May 1, 2013)

Thanks ladies, for helping me put my complaints in perspective.  I have carpal tunnel, a torn rotor cuff and a pulled muscle in my heel.  The latter two are healing, if only slowly.  The arthritis in one big toe is all the arthritis I have, thankfully.  It hurts to move, but at least with a bit of management I can do anything I want.  I really have it pretty good!


----------



## AngelMomma (May 1, 2013)

All you sweet people suffering from chronic pain.  You have my support I am among your ranks.  ((Group Hug))  My Dad has RA, so I know that can be so difficult.  I thought I did too for awhile.  But turns out I had two separate issues.  One, I have a ridiculous laundry list of structural problems and arthritis with my back and hips.  Two, I have either Celiac or a bad allergy/intolerance to gluten.  Once the Dr figured out the second one and I cut out the gluten from my diet that has helped.  Obviously it can't fix the structural problems, but it has overall reduced inflammation a bit in my body.  My hands don't hurt like crazy anymore, my digestive 'issues' are almost completely gone and random migrating pain has reduced. I am grateful for any relief.  

Isn't it amazing the difference when you talk to someone who KNOWS what you are going through.  Kind of like the difference between talking to someone that is a soapmaker vs not, lol.  

Wishing you all a pain free day.


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> You ladies just sent me to tears. Not from sadness but relief. I am 34 and I have an immune disorder as I have mentioned several times. It's basically a chronic swelling condition and it has caused some nerve damage. My range of motion is getting smaller and I am in constant pain. I work on my feet for a living. I'm just tired of being tired. And I only just turned 34. Pain sucks but I am in favor of talking about it together. It helps when you know you're not alone.



I know what you mean its nice to not feel so alone!! Being only 34 with this much pain is crazy but you deal with it i guess but i know for fact it helps having understanding by someone who really knows....


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 8, 2013)

wow!! i can say this is one of the best groups ever,not only have you all helped me in my soaping ventures as a newbie but you guys have the understanding of how it feels to live in pain every single day!! I feel like this misfit has found her place  thank you all for your kind words and help & the fact that we all have the same passion just tops it for me!! If anyone ever needs to chat please don't hesitate to message me....

I do not know if its the weather or what but my pain has been through the roof...anyone else??


----------

